# 3 mile turttle



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

went fishing today just got this lil guy and 1 spanish and about 20 catfish


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Whoa! I hope that you put him right back in the water.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

FWC would love to see this pic.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Tailfisher I was thinking the same. So hoping the fellow put him back where he can go and make more turtles that I can look for cobia under.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh yeah diped him up took the hook out and lowered him back down nice and slow and he went on his way..


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Im glad i hook em instead of some A$$ that would of eat or hurt it


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

haha i see cobia under him in the future


----------



## Ripper (Aug 13, 2010)

nice catch saltwater guy,i've caught a couple of them fellars from the same place and released them,the guy fishing next to me told me that i shouldn't have even netted the thing,i wonder if the fwc would rather someone remove the hook n line or just let it swim around with 20-30 ft of fishing line ??


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It would make sense to remove the hook and then release. But with the government it doesn't always make sense to who wrote the bill.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That's pretty cool, we hooked a huge one in the shell a couple of weeks ago, never heard of one being hooked in the mouth! Glad you were able to release him ok, and get a pic.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i was fishing with a buddy out at the end and he got one by the mouth, he had a 3 inch LY on and i guess the turtle was a little hungry or something, heard a couple people tell me they hooked ones in the shells on a few occasions, but we pulled the one he got up in the net, took the hook out and lowered him back down same as you and he went about his way

we didnt want to cut the line either, he had a 3ft 40# steel leader and we just couldnt stand the thought of a thick hook with wire hanging off hanging from its mouth, just a normal hook and some mono line i wouldnt worry as much as the hook would likely corrode and fall off within a few days to a week but it was a bit thicker of a hook and coated wire so it would have lasted quite a bit longer

but glad to hear you sent him back on his way gently


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah i did not want to just cut my line cuz he might of got tangled up in the left over line or raped around his head or legs..yeah the FWC kinda strange on some topics


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

salt_water_guy said:


> Yeah i did not want to just cut my line cuz he might of got tangled up in the left over line or raped around his head or legs..yeah the FWC kinda strange on some topics


 
You did the right thing. AND the PIC to top it off is cool. Not alot of people will have a pic with a catch like that. Congrats.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Pretty cool. I think what you have there is a Kemp's Ridley. As far as sea turtles go, they are one of the most endangered. I've seen several this summer at the beach and a couple in East Bay. Cool little critters.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job SWG. :notworthy::thumbsup:


----------

